# Ass or Boobs?



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> Ass people, men, women, lesbians,bisexuals and straights, now is the time. Ass can win. Tech geeks, we need your help to circumvent the poll, so we will be able to stuff the ballot, and vote early and often, as the saying goes.


I don't care if you are from outter space or from the depths of Moria! If you can read this message...vote for boobies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> Ass people, men, women, lesbians,bisexuals and straights, now is the time. Ass can win. Tech geeks, we need your help to circumvent the poll, so we will be able to stuff the ballot, and vote early and often, as the saying goes.


You know? I think you are starting to make the ass-less yet voluptuous girl feel rather unloved. But maybe, @FacePalm will be the guy I can always depend on. 

Though thinking about it... I think I notice ass far more often than I do boobs, but I have enough of the latter myself...


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

vinndi said:


> You know? I think you are starting to make the ass-less yet voluptuous girl feel rather unloved. But maybe, @_FacePalm_ will be the guy I can always depend on.
> 
> Though thinking about it... I think I notice ass far more often than I do boobs, but I have enough of the latter myself...


yeah you can always count on me ass-less yet voluptuous INFP girl :wink:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I see through your diplomatic NF ways missy.roud: I guess I just love a good competition, no matter how silly the topic :happy: 


Ah the importance of a great thread on ass and boobs, to divert attention from a leaky ceiling,still, I'm slightly concerned. Good thing it's isolated to the hall.



vinndi said:


> You know? I think you are starting to make the ass-less yet voluptuous girl feel rather unloved. But maybe, @_FacePalm_ will be the guy I can always depend on.
> 
> Though thinking about it... I think I notice ass far more often than I do boobs, but I have enough of the latter myself...


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> I see through your diplomatic NF ways missy.roud: I guess I just love a good competition, no matter how silly the topic :happy:


Diplomatic? Nah, just self-centered at the moment. ;p But if this is going to be a competition, then I better cast my vote on boobs just to make myself feel better. I mean isn't that the real moral issue with these threads? They make people's self-worth go down? But, no. Mine is going to go up. 



> Ah the importance of a great thread on ass and boobs, to divert attention from a leaky ceiling,still, I'm slightly concerned. Good thing it's isolated to the hall.


What else could?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> Ass people, men, women, lesbians,bisexuals and straights, now is the time. Ass can win. Tech geeks, we need your help to circumvent the poll, so we will be able to stuff the ballot, and vote early and often, as the saying goes.


LOL. l voted ass FWIW. Pretty even. Now l've actually forgotten who was ahead.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay ass is leading by one vote *happy dance*


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

I still don't think it matters. If you prefer one to the other all one has to do is flip her over..


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

This, along with "What is the meaning of life?" and "Why me?", I believe, this is one of the most difficult questions in the universe. I voted for boobs, since right now I happened to have a slight preference for those.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

I broke the balance and voted for ass!


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd much rather touch a girls butt than her boobs, there's something very taboo and intimate about that. I feel like less of an asshole wanting a girl with a cute butt than boobs as well.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Ass is winning! Boobies are nice...but I don't randomly look to see a woman's boobs first for some reason. I look at the ass, then the face, the the hair (big thing with me), then boobs. It's odd.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

I think men with boobs are kind of cute


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

This has the potential to be more polarizing than the US Presidential election! Ladies and gentelemen of the jury! Allow me to state the case for the ass! Boobs are nice, sure, you can feel 'em, motorboat 'em, maybe titty fuck 'em or eat whicpream off of them if you're really feeling kinky. BUT THAT'S IT!!! 

With an ass however, there is so much more potential!!! You can grab an ass. You can finger, fuck, eat out an ass. You can spank an ass. You can balance your drink on it! Plus some ladies are fortunant enough to know the fine art of the butt clap. Also, you can be more discreet checking out a nice ass, because she is not even facing you! Nothing beats the gorgeous curves of a woman's ass. And the way that it moves when she walks! Yeah, guys put the beer on the bottom shelf for a reason!  

However, this will be a close race to the finish. Ladies and gentlemen of all sexual orientations, we need your vote!!! Fellow ass lovers, unite!!! We can and will win this! ASS FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Tiddiz, by maybe 60/40. Used to be more like 80/20 though. Butt, if the chemistry is good that trumps both. Or, all 4.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I like boobs alot but I love booty


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I so feel like getting into this...



KindOfBlue06 said:


> This has the potential to be more polarizing than the US Presidential election! Ladies and gentelemen of the jury! Allow me to state the case for the ass! Boobs are nice, sure, you can feel 'em, motorboat 'em, maybe titty fuck 'em or eat whicpream off of them if you're really feeling kinky. BUT THAT'S IT!!!


Pillows. Balance plates on them. Suck 'em. Bite 'em if you like that kind of thing. 



> With an ass however, there is so much more potential!!! You can grab an ass. You can finger, fuck, eat out an ass. You can spank an ass. You can balance your drink on it! Plus some ladies are fortunant enough to know the fine art of the butt clap. Also, you can be more discreet checking out a nice ass, because she is not even facing you! Nothing beats the gorgeous curves of a woman's ass. And the way that it moves when she walks! Yeah, guys put the beer on the bottom shelf for a reason!


Personally, I can't fuck an ass. Finger one yes. But, who actually eats ass? That's particularly odd. 

Your list is not top notch. Sorry.


----------



## Froggie (Jul 4, 2012)

I am into men. Neither boobs or bottoms excite me because both those things won't last or is fake. Boobs sags and so does bottoms not to mention stretch marks and cellulites. Try talking to the person because it won't matter bout the other to if you can't stand them.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I bit a girls ass once it wasnt premeditated more of a in the heat of the moment kinda thing. I found it a real turn on for me.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

vinndi said:


> I so feel like getting into this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically you could allways use a strapon. And also, I think ther'es allready another thread that goes in depth about the rimjob.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Technically you could allways use a strapon. And also, I think ther'es allready another thread that goes in depth about the rimjob.


Don't know how that slipped my mind. I even had a friend who bought one once so she could use it on her boyfriend. (Though, there is a rather long story behind the purchase.)

Well, I think I am going to stay away from that thread. Thanks, but sorry.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

How can you Pick Between Ass or Boobs? I'm a woman I happen to have both (although I'm lacking in the boobie department),but let's be Honest Women can just be sexy in general.

It's a win win.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> However, this will be a close race to the finish. Ladies and gentlemen of all sexual orientations, we need your vote!!! Fellow ass lovers, unite!!! We can and will win this! ASS FOR THE WIN!!!


We got this.

To keep our spirits up, I've found the team ass battle cry. I hope all of you will find it inspiring and uplifting.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@nottie Offical campaign song!!! Such a moving piece. It's bound to inspire the ass lovers, and get some ass shakin! I wish I could thank that post 63464 times.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm mainly interested in face and personality...^^ which isn't on the poll sadly.

..more into ass then boobs thou :\...



nottie said:


> We got this.
> 
> To keep our spirits up, I've found the team ass battle cry. I hope all of you will find it inspiring and uplifting.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I had an epiphany; If asses had nipples it might be a tie. Hmmm....a whole new angle. Wonder if I could make that leap or if that would just be a little weird. I could tell everyone "Yeah, I suck ass" & be proud of it. But if ass nipples got hard, sitting down might be a problem. Amazing what 2 beers does to my mind sometimes. G'night.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

TITTIES! OR a nice pair of legs.



Aqualung said:


> I had an epiphany; If asses had nipples it might be a tie. Hmmm....a whole new angle. Wonder if I could make that leap or if that would just be a little weird. I could tell everyone "Yeah, I suck ass" & be proud of it. But if ass nipples got hard, sitting down might be a problem. Amazing what 2 beers does to my mind sometimes. G'night.


But I still get squicked by the whole _shitting_ thing.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Boobs <.< >.>; don't like asses all that much... *shudders*


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

xD Between the two boobs, I couldn't care less for someone's butt, although really if a girl has nice boobs that's just a bonus, I don't really care much at all for those either.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Butts but boobs are nice too!


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems boobs really needed my vote! Honestly, whichever wins, I will cheer for it (and the second to finish) just as much.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Ass lovers, we are ahead! BUTT it's a small lead! XD As much as we all love the behind we don't want to FALL behind!!! Ass for the win!!!


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

More songs about ass for the win. Maybe we can come from behind. And here's my re-butt-al to the boobies.


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

I like butts!


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

Boobs, all the way.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

halah said:


> I like butts!



:shocked: Perfect :crying::blushed:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

both of course.. guh

I have two hands after all

and isn't this sexist? after all just check out these titties


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> The only people who use the term "white knight" are assholes who don't like it when other men don't treat women like objects. Having said that, I was being sarcastic, not serious, as the poll is hardly the most enlightened of polls.


You have troubles kid, not everyone who disagrees with you is your enemy. While they say you can judge a man by his enemies, running around making enemies of everyone you disagree with doesn't make you important.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm an ass man. Always have been probably always will be.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mountainshepherd said:


> You have troubles kid, not everyone who disagrees with you is your enemy. While they say you can judge a man by his enemies, running around making enemies of everyone you disagree with doesn't make you important.


Kid? I'm assuming you're at least in your late thirties, because otherwise that's not the best word to describe a 26 year old, is it?

I didn't say that they were my enemy, and I don't run around making enemies.


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

boobs- but small ones! Though there are much more desirable traits to a woman such as her face and personality above all else but between the two my choice stands.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Kid? I'm assuming you're at least in your late thirties, because otherwise that's not the best word to describe a 26 year old, is it?
> 
> I didn't say that they were my enemy, and I don't run around making enemies.


I wasn't referring to your physical age, although I am older than you. 

If you aren't running around trying to make enemies why are you barking so much at everyone who comes near your perceived territory? That is an awful lot of saber rattling if you're claiming a peaceful demeanor.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mountainshepherd said:


> I wasn't referring to your physical age, although I am older than you.


Then what were you referring to?



> If you aren't running around trying to make enemies why are you barking so much at everyone who comes near your perceived territory? That is an awful lot of saber rattling if you're claiming a peaceful demeanor.


Do you mean why am I replying to everyone who I disagree with? I'm simply just replying to their posts, although I do admit that I sometimes become a bit too belligerent with people.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Sorry, no "not objectifying women and reducing them to a part of their body that Western society loves to obsess about in this thread" allowed.


You know that the taste of meat and the smell of it, can create an experience that surpasses long-term health effects (nutritional value) in terms of positiveness that it has brought into one's life?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

BeauGarcon said:


> You know that the taste of meat and the smell of it, can create an experience that surpasses long-term health effects (nutritional value) in terms of positiveness that it has brought into one's life?


I don't understand your point.


----------



## potato (Dec 21, 2011)

I voted ass because boobs are always good, ass' sort of vary more.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it alright for a girl to appreciate a dude's ass? |D COMPANION CUBES ARE NOT YOUR ONLY FRIENDS (ask-goldy: carry-on-my-wayward-castiel: ...)


----------



## The Healer of Souls (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a face and boob guy. I can't understand how guys can only focus on girl's asses...


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

The Healer of Souls said:


> I'm a face and boob guy. I can't understand how guys can only focus on girl's asses...


correction its not "only" most guys appreciate everything about a womans body its just that certain physical qualities are greatly appreciated. I personally like both but if I had to choose from a girl with small boobs and big butt or a girl with a small butt and big boobs I would go for the big butt.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to be a boob man, but as I grew older I developed a greater interest in bums. Some friends and I were discussing this and we came to the conclusion that most teenagers start out as boob men (or women) and that some mature into ass men (or women). It's not to say that ass men (or women) are more mature or anything but it's more of an acquired taste. 

For me, my prefernce for asses is also related to my girlfriend, who, in my opinion, has a really nice bum.

Also relating to bums, thighs really turn me on. Tights or tight pants on chubby or athletic well developed thighs definitely catch my eye.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

I've always liked butts. On the smaller side, though. I don't like the grotesque "Chunky asses" kind you see in porn mags.

I'm the same way with boobs. Smaller is better. 

Size isn't really the big deal though - presentation is what counts.


----------



## Th0ughtful (Sep 26, 2011)

To me, the arms, legs and especially the shoulders (odd, I know) tend to be the real deal breakers. too muscular is a turn off, skin and bones is less so, thick is a strong turn off for me. 

That said, I voted for boobs. while I've seen some fine asses in my time, boobs tend to be what make otherwise unattractive women look good.

On the flip side, the ones with the perfect ratio of meat on their bones also tend to be the ones with sweet asses, so I can see why so many guys prefer it


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

What if I'm attracted to a woman, but my favorite body part is neither breasts nor bum?


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> What if I'm attracted to a woman, but my favorite body part is neither breasts nor bum?


Its a bit silly this poll. I like a lot of other factors in a woman myself. 
I love hair, I love eyes, I love smooth skin, I love legs. Heh, I love almost anything about an attractive female body. 
(Personality too. I'll never get close to someone shallow or mindless no matter how attractive they are. I'll just walk away from someone like that)


----------



## WeetBixKid (Mar 6, 2011)

Bums ... love a flat chest & wide hips. Go pears!


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

small boobs rule. Nice tight ass is what i like the most. Face is the most important tough


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

WeetBixKid said:


> Bums ... love a flat chest & wide hips.


This guy's got the right idea.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Boobs, though I'm a leg man at heart.


----------

